
Typeahead search with CouchDB (inspired by Redis) - jchrisa
http://blog.couchone.com/post/2314691278/couchdb-autocomplete
======
jchrisa
fixed the post to include it, also, here is the link to the demo
<http://jchris.couchone.com/twebz/_design/twebz/index.html>

